# Lan casalinga

## 102376

volevo creare una piccolla lan casalinga.

ho un router wireles dove ci voglio connettere o via wi-fi o con cavo la stampante , piu' pc e un nas storage,

al momento ho configurato tutto tramite dhcp.

scusate l'ignoranza, ma proprio non capisco, come faccio ad andare a prendere dei file da un pc se ogni volta l'indirizzo cambia???

io ho messo come domino per esempio zocram2-net nel router e il pc l'ho configurato per esempio così:

```

dns_domain_lo="zocram2-net"

config_eth0=("192.168.2.69 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

dns_servers_eth0=( "212.216.112.112" "192.168.2.254" )

```

ed il nome hostname è POSEIDON

pero' se pingo POSEIDON non fa nulla!!

io non posso mettere le informazioni su hosts perchè ovviamente gli ip cambiano. 

devo perforza mettere ip statici??

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Non puoi fare la reservation sugli ip che assegna il dhcp?

----------

## 102376

cio'è???

il dhcp viene gestito dal router belking, non ho una macchina server che fa questo!

poi una cosa carina che preferisco è avere un nome, con cui pingo la macchina 

la cosa che mi rode è per la stampante e il nas,se non so che indirizzi hanno come faccio a stampare e condividere file

----------

## .:chrome:.

è un'associazione permanente tra un determinato MAC address e un indirizzo IP

si tratta di una impostazione che va fatta nel server DHCP

tuttavia un server DHCP, se ben fatto, dovrebbe assegnare sempre lo stesso indirizzo ad un dato MAC address, o quantomeno dovrebbe provarci

se non hai possibilità di fare questo puoi sempre disattivare il DHCP server del router e installare un server su una delle tue macchine, ed impostare lì le associazioni

----------

## 102376

era proprio li che non volevo arrivare..........non volevo avere quel servizio sulla macchina fissa, perchè se ho voglia di utilizzare il portatile, senza avere il fisso accesso......

in teoria ho visto che il router cerca di dare sempre lo stesso indirizzo, ma non mi sembra una bella soluzione.

mi sa che dovro' optare per ip fisso!!!

oppure prendere una vecchia macchina e farli fare questo servizio+peertopeer+nas+altre cosucce.

----------

## MajinJoko

nel mio router Belkin c'era il parametro "lease time", con il quale era possibile specificare "per quanto tempo" il server dhcp riservasse lo stesso ip alla stesso MAC, una volta scollegato.

(in pratica, se mi scollego col portatile e mi ricollego entro il valore del lease time, ri-ottengo lo stesso ip che avevo in precedenza)

----------

## 102376

si si anche io ho questo parametro, ed è settato forever......

quindi in teoria ottengo sempre lo stesso ip!!!!

ottimo, forse non è la + bella soluzione , ma puo andare.

mentr per i nomi , nulla da fare.....?

----------

## 102376

una cosa, nella situazione in cui sono io, cioe' non so che indirizzo ip ha la macchina a cui mi collego, c'è un metodo per trovarlo non avendo l'hostname??

----------

## Kernel78

 *zocram wrote:*   

> una cosa, nella situazione in cui sono io, cioe' non so che indirizzo ip ha la macchina a cui mi collego, c'è un metodo per trovarlo non avendo l'hostname??

 

Si, fai un ping a tutti e vedi chi ti risponde, se cerchi sul forum trovi un tip sul multiping scritto da makoomba.

Se vuoi fare la risoluzione dei nomi devi installare un server dns (e configurarlo).

----------

## Scen

 *zocram wrote:*   

> al momento ho configurato tutto tramite dhcp.

 

A mio avviso ti vai a fare male da solo  :Rolling Eyes:  Se le macchine che colleghi alla rete sono poche, e sono FISSE, non vale proprio la pena lavorare con IP dinamici

 *zocram wrote:*   

> devo perforza mettere ip statici??

 

Per me è la soluzione migliore, ti risparmi un bel grattacapo (nel tuo caso).

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   devo perforza mettere ip statici?? 
> 
> Per me è la soluzione migliore, ti risparmi un bel grattacapo (nel tuo caso).

 

Di fatto, con il lease time impostato a "forever", ha una rete con DHCP ma per l'uso che ne fa è approssimabile ad una rete a ip fissi..

----------

## 102376

guarda pensandoci, forse sono arrivato a questa soluzione, i portatile li tengo in dhcp, mentre la macchina fissa ip fisso, stessa cosa con stampante ecc.

vorrei qualcosa di molto poratile,mi spiego, qualcosa che da qualsiasi macchina mi collego abbia sempre i miei dati a disposizione, 

dovrei optare per un piccolo serverino.

pero' non penso valga la pena usare un nuovo pc.

vorrei avere qualcosa del tipo:arriva un amico a casa con il pc gli viene data la lan con wifi e magari anche i dishi dati da dove copiare.

se il fisso lo faccio diventare un piccolo server, poi non sarebbe bene usarlo come desktop

cmq grazie delle info

----------

## Inventore1

ma guarda che per fare un server casalingo non serve un hardware ultraperformante.. fino a qualche mese fa avevo un k6-2 come server a casa e funzionava benissimo.. poi un mio amico doveva sbarazzarsi di un pc e lo ha dato a me... è una athlon-xp 2000+ completo di 512mb di ram... ora è lui il mio server (e me l'ha regalato  :Shocked:  )

----------

## djinnZ

@inventore1: serve... serve... ma le prestazioni che servono sono solo nell'accesso ai dati (HD) ed eventualmente nella scheda di rete (vedere anche alla voce: binding, si risparmia e va molto meglio) di cpu e ram non ti serve praticamente nulla (se poi pretendi di avere in share mezzo TB in p2p è altra questione, ma in questo caso ti serve più un arevisione al cervello).

@zocram: Io ho risolto così (è al lavoro ma è comunque una piccola rete):

server ip fisso e arp statico

pc fissi ip fisso e arp statico con il server come gateway

portatile ip fisso, sempre arp statico (impostato come fallback di ifplug, ovviamente) e router come gateway

poi ho riservato due ip al dhcp sul router per eventuali ospiti (ed ovviamente il gateway è il router).

facile, brutale ed affidabile.

----------

